# Anything New from the NGRC?



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Any new items announced from LGB? Bachmann? Piko 2-6-0 Mogul? Aristo 'Classic Line'?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo will do a GG1, can't think of anything else. and their sw swither is in progress.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, the GG1 is back on the list? Sheesh, how about making a Northern or SD9 first, rather than something very few people want (by comparision)... 

Just like delaying the Consolidation for a PCC and a mallet and Pacific re-run... 

Oh well... 

Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Greg, what a dumb choice.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, prolly a dumb choice.
But it would be the only 1:29 in plastic.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe the GG1 is a secret love in Lewis' train memories from the past . It seems that that it will be realized now as a model when the locomotive is produced.

Dreams are great.


----------



## roushraven (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd buy it.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

MTH has a plastic GG1. Almost couldn't give them away with sound and control. Oh well, not my call.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

How many GG1s do we need? USA trains makes it, Aster/LGB. Personnally they are like the LGB Croccodile...butt ass UGLY!

They should be thinking about narrow gage...how many people are into that? Would definately get into another MONEY making area that they seem relectant to get into...don't know why.

How many of us would love to see a narrow gague locomotive like the K-37,36,28 that you can ACTUALLY run on ANY layout, with decent flanges to do so...Accucraft missed the boat for "museum" quality shelf queens!

I know I have one! Beautiful engine but useless on any of my 2 layouts and my track work is not that bad!

I hope they are polling the masses that are potentialy going to purchase the future engines and such, to make sure we are getting what WE, who buy this stuff really would like to see.

Dreams are great, but lets face it folks it is about making money...if you are a company that produces items for the masses...and if the GG1 is what the masses have asked for...then never mind my ramblings!

The new Connie comming out this year is not making me want to stand in line and buy one...one was running at the show and it seemed to run great!

Not trying to start anything just would like to see Aristo come up with a great running narrow gague engine, like the other engines in their stable.

I suggested it at the show and the answer I recieved let me know that it won't happen in the near or even far future...darn!

GGI no way! Would rather see another diesel! This comming from a dyed in the wool steam man!

IMHO

Bubba


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, on the Bachmann side..... new for this year is the_ 6th_ version of the Big Hauler! This one will have an all-enclosed metal gearbox (ummm...I wonder if they finally took a real close look at Barry Olson's BBT drive?) but the tender will still not be upgraded. I was told that changing the coal load would add $125 dollars to the price (!!) so I guess we are stuck with the "wet oatmeal painted black" cr*p that came on the original battery version! Fortunately, using Kevin's method for applying crushed coal to the load is relatively simple and produces a look that is 100% more realistic at almost no cost! The rest of Bachmann's new offerings won't be revealed until the New York show next month (whatever that is!)


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,

I am actually pretty excited about the bachmann offerings this year. The cheaper end of the spectrum is where I can see myself spending some cash in the future. The 2-4-2T and the big hauler both would be at home on our smaller Pietown and Western RR. Seems like bachmann is trying to cater to the penny pinchers in G-scale, which works for me! 

I'm still torn on the GG1. I don't really care, if I had to have one, I could have bought the MTH version last year. It is a very striking locomotive, and that is subjective. Ultimately, I passed. The next locomotive we might get here is a custom built New Haven EMD FL-9 (#2019 CDOT version). Wayne Yancey told a bunch of us at the ECLSTS in March that he's about 2 years from delivering these. Price was about the cost of an E8, Revo and sound (which the FL-9 will come with). A single FL-9 with my heavyweight cars would look pretty good. Any electric loco here without the supporting catenary and wire would like kind of weird. Could always pretend the 3rd rail was on the 'other' side of the locomotive. Or perhaps I just found a use for all my brass track.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 28 Jun 2011 09:30 AM 
Well, on the Bachmann side..... new for this year is the_ 6th_ version of the Big Hauler! This one will have an all-enclosed metal gearbox (ummm...I wonder if they finally took a real close look at Barry Olson's BBT drive?) but the tender will still not be upgraded. I was told that changing the coal load would add $125 dollars to the price (!!) so I guess we are stuck with the "wet oatmeal painted black" cr*p that came on the original battery version! Fortunately, using Kevin's method for applying crushed coal to the load is relatively simple and produces a look that is 100% more realistic at almost no cost! The rest of Bachmann's new offerings won't be revealed until the New York show next month (whatever that is!)


Steve another thing uou can do with a bad looking coal load is to "crush" artists black drawing sticks, or use black chalk that comes in bulk, paint the coal load black first then sprinkle either black chalk or the crushed black chalk sticks on the freshly painted coal load wait till dry and it will not be shinny like real coal but look real dusty, either way better the the shinny fake plastic looking load that came with the engine.

OR you can take aquarium black rock use white glue to glue it to the fake coal load, this will look better, then the chalk and can also be built up in spots, but the chalk cannot, EITHER way will look tons better!

I have used both but the chalk seems a little messier, when you handle it. I don't seal it as it will seem to dissappear, at least with the lighter colors.

Bubba


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

My preference in GG1's has always been to get one in plastic. The MTH unit is just too small. I love my USA unit but it's weight is a killer. Depending on price I will get a few plastic units. I am also waiting for Wayne's FL9's to be built as well. As for Aristo making a new narrow gauge engine, I don't see it happening as the only narrow gauge rolling stock they really have is the ex Delton product which is in 1/24. I still can't see why a F40 hasn't been built.
LAO


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 28 Jun 2011 09:30 AM 
Well, on the Bachmann side..... new for this year is the_ 6th_ version of the Big Hauler! This one will have an all-enclosed metal gearbox (ummm...I wonder if they finally took a real close look at Barry Olson's BBT drive?) but the tender will still not be upgraded. I was told that changing the coal load would add $125 dollars to the price (!!) so I guess we are stuck with the "wet oatmeal painted black" cr*p that came on the original battery version! Fortunately, using Kevin's method for applying crushed coal to the load is relatively simple and produces a look that is 100% more realistic at almost no cost! The rest of Bachmann's new offerings won't be revealed until the New York show next month (whatever that is!)


Ahh but did anyone ask, at what *price* progress ??? Everytime they "upgrade" something, it goes clean out of my price reach, hopefully they will keep the price within reason. On the plus side, an all metal gearbox? Maybe they finally got the message after the Connie debacle and will finally offer it with all their lineup.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 28 Jun 2011 09:30 AM 
The rest of Bachmann's new offerings won't be revealed until the New York show next month (whatever that is!)




Steve, my slightly educated geuss would be the NY Toy Fair. As I recall from my hobby shop employee days, it is primarily a vendor and store rep. only show to tell the company buyers about the new toys coming out. I had hoped someday to be able to go but alas my ties to the store are no more and even the store itself in vastly changed with different management in place now. 

http://www.toyassociation.org/AM/Te...n=toy_Fair

Chas


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Scott Polk said that the GG1 is a personal favorite of his. Considering how many GG1's were used on the PRR railroad and how many PRR passenger cars Aristo and others have made there just might be a market for a lower cost plastic GG1 in 1:29 scale. Scott did say that the catenary masts would be functional and considering their new trolleys perhaps they are giving some thought to a catenary system (just guessing).

I am not a diesel guy but I find myself with diesels. I am also not a trolley/RDC/streetcar/railcar guy but I find myself with some of them. I have never had any desire for a GG1 but, since I already have the PRR Heavyweights and pull them with an Aristo Live Steam Mike, LGB Mikado, Aristo E-8, LGB F7 or Aristo FA/FB-1's I suspect if Scott does bring out the GG1 and it is priced low enough I might find it on my layout.

The GG1 may not be my 1st (or 2nd or 3rd) choice but since it would be Polk money paying to have it produced, I'll wait and see if they can tempt me when they eventually make it. No predicted production dates were given so it may be just an idea at this time. I was pleased to hear that the Aristo-Craft Consolidation is expected later this year or early next near.

Jerry


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

The rest of Bachmann's new offerings won't be revealed until the New York show next month (whatever that is!) 


Typically Bachmann makes the new product(s) announcement at the NMRA convention, this year held in Sacramento July 3 -9.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

While there are several GG-1s available they all have issues, 
the LGB one looks short, to tall and costs $3000 plus, 
the MTH one is to small, 1/32 scale, not very detailed,and comes with a proprietary sound and control system, 
and the USA trains version, while the best of the three by a long way, still has major issues, it's Very heavy, sound / control files are not upgradeable, and it is SUPER sensitive to track work. Without some major modification it will not run on 90% of the out door layouts. The all metal construction and the non insulated pilots trucks in the front and rear will cause this engine to short out on all but the most perfectly flat tracks. Those that have one will know what I am talking about. Plus at $1600 + it's not cheep by any means


The Aristo GG1 is already finished, it was just never produced (because at the time Lewis let out he was going to make it and then USA decided they were going to make one as well and came out with theirs first.)
The Aristo version will have many things going for it that the others do not. 
It will be 1/29th scale, not 1/32 or 1/22.5
It will be plastic, making it not only lighter but also much more usable on most every ones outdoor layouts.
It will be much much more affordable to the average person, I was told in the Consolidation / Dash-9 price range.


I will purchase several for sure, as will many other people if the reaction to my GG1 at my open house last weekend is any indicator.


Say what you want about Aristo Craft but at least they are making and producing new engines, as well as upgrading and reproducing existing engines, at affordable prices AND with FIVE year warranties, not to mention giving away free rolling stock to boot,can ANY of the other manufacturers say that??


Ron


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Perhaps the most interesting information to come from the NGRC may be in how the manufacturing and distribution deck has been shuffled.

Alphabetically:

Aristo-Craft

Scott Polk (Lewis' nephew) may be taking over more of the responsibilities at Aristo-Craft. Scott mentioned that Aristo-Craft expects to be shipping an increased volume of their products including but not limited to new versions of old models. Scott also confirmed that Aristo-Craft is committed to continuing to support their brass, stainless steel and aluminum track lines.

Bachmann

Jack Lynch is now representing Bachmann and they seem to be getting ready to introduce new products.

LGB

Ron Gibson is now with Walthers. Walthers is now the official importer for LGB products and Marklin appears to be now shipping new US Styled LGB products.

This suggests to me that the manufacturers and distributors are anticipating growth in the G Gauge market and the change in personnel may well lead to new ideas leading to new products.

Jerry


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I would be very surprised if anyone announces any kind of big ticket items in this still very sluggish economy. Be interesting to see what price the GG1 gets offered at.


----------



## chris lepore (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm very excited about the GG1. I am a GG1 fanatic but I have yet to buy one because of the issues stated. I've seen the Aristo drawings and this model will be very accurate. 
I am also interested in the FL-9, this is the first I've heard of it, can anyone provide more details about it? Is it a bash of the Aristo E-8?


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris, Both Mark and myself know the developer of the FL9 personally. It will not be a cut up E8. Please contact me offline for more information. 
LAO


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Why an FL-9? As far as I know, it was used by only one RR. Of course that's also true, I think, of the [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

As Jerry said, thats Scotts personal choice. 
He listed others but I was brain dead by then.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

The FL9 is being developed by a private party who is a NH fan. Though primarily used by the NH it also was used by Amtrak and Metro North as well. The GG1 was used by Conrail Amtrak and Pennsylvania RR's. 
LAO


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok, I give up. What's a GG1? Got any Pictures?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By John J on 29 Jun 2011 01:32 AM 
Ok, I give up. What's a GG1? Got any Pictures? 


Google is your friend--just do a search for GG1 and you find this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PRR_GG1


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a thought. How many GG1's will they have to sell to make a profit from the molds etc ? As I recall it only ran on the east coast lines (?) Yet the SD9 ran Statewide (?) Am i missing something here?
I thought All train manufacturers were having sales issues.................


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the GG1. They used to bring me home from college (Lancaster, PA to Harrisburg, PA - then the bus to Palmyra, PA). That said, I have no need for this locomotive in large scale. I have gotten rid of most of my 1:29 equipment and plan to concentrate on slim gauge. My now ancient AHM HO Tuscan five stripe GG1 will continue to satisfy my needs for a model of this locomotive. The Polks seem to develop and introduce models as they see fit. It's their company, and it's their risk. 

After my disappointment of discovering that the PCC was going to be 1:29 (and therefore noticably smaller than any of the other trolleys on the market), I pretty much have given up on AristoCraft. I had even bought a Faiverly pantograph for my intended PCC trolley. It will eventually get used for something else. I may get another Eggliner, but with that flight of fancy the scale is hardly a consideration. 

I know that I have my own flights of fancy with the Brandywine & Gondor Railroad, but then I'm not a manufacturer. Unless they really can come up with a model I just can't live without, ArostoCraft has pretty much lost me as a customer. I'm not saying they are wrong, they just don't have anything I want anymore. Bachmann fits in that mold with me as well. Perhaps another Indy, but barring something especially enticing, that's it. 

Presently, the one thing that would really WOW me would be for somebody to offer a reasonably-priced 0-8-0 chassis complete with motor, gearing, cylinders, and valve gear. Then I could get my Beyer-Garrett project moving again. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Rod Fearnley on 29 Jun 2011 04:32 AM 
Just a thought. How many GG1's will they have to sell to make a profit from the molds etc ? As I recall it only ran on the east coast lines (?) Yet the SD9 ran Statewide (?) Am i missing something here?
I thought All train manufacturers were having sales issues................. 



Perhaps Ron has the answer

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 28 Jun 2011 01:57 PM 
*The Aristo GG1 is already finished, it was just never produced *(because at the time Lewis let out he was going to make it and then USA decided they were going to make one as well and came out with theirs first.)
The Aristo version will have many things going for it that the others do not. 
It will be 1/29th scale, not 1/32 or 1/22.5
It will be plastic, making it not only lighter but also much more usable on most every ones outdoor layouts.
It will be much much more affordable to the average person, I was told in the Consolidation / Dash-9 price range.


Ron


It occurred to me that when one looks at where most model railroaders are they seem to be predominantly on the East Coast followed by the West Coast.

Are not the biggest train shows in Pennsylvania? 

Is perhaps Pennsylvania the state with the largest potential market?

There must have been literally millions of commuters who rode on trains pulled into New York City behind those GG1's.

PRR seems a bit unique because they made many of their own locomotives including the K4 and GG1. That would seem to limit the market for PRR locomotives but conversely perhaps there is a demand that has not been met.

Since the greatest cost of new models is apparently in the cost of the molds and Aristo seems to have already made them, perhaps Scott's logic is that the other GG1's have been out long enough for those who are looking for a 1:29 GG1 at a much lower cost to now appreciate and be ready to buy a much less expensive plastic GG1 to go with their plastic Heavyweights.

The market is probably hungry for something new.

I don't know and I don't lose sleep over it but maybe the timing is right for Aristo to be thinking about it.

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod, while the GG1 is a specific locomotive used by the Pennsylvania (and later Conrail, PennCentral and Amtrak), the chasis could be used exactly as it is to make boxcab electrics used by the Cleveland Union Railroad and the New Haven. The New Haven's EP-3 was what the Pennsy used for testing and duplicated for their own locomotive. This could be a good development for Pennsy fans, since the GG1 carbody could also be bashed in to P5A electric.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jerry and Mark for putting forward a factual and balanced view. "I see where you are coming from", as they say these days.
My own view stems from the point of somebody who started out in the early 50's with "00" then "HO", then wandered amongst all the other scales until arriving here. It seems like the GG1 has been around in HO and O for ever. Yet I barely recall ever seeing one on a layout. Hey, maybe I wasn't looking. To that I would add, that I hadn't realised that USAT had issued one in the past either! Hey ho


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Street price of the AC Connie is $500/600ish?? if the GG1 can come in at that level, I think it will sell very well. Afterall Lionel sold a kister-load of GG1s over the years.


----------



## roushraven (Sep 15, 2010)

A point being overlooked is that there are many out there like me who are "new" to the hobby. I have loved trains for as long as I can remember but I didn't seriously get into the hobby until May 2010. By then most of the trains and rolling stock from the various retailers was drying up to the point of only being available through the used market. I missed out on many product releases (including the aforementioned GG1) from the various retailers that are no longer in-stock and/or will never be made again. Check the in-stock listings for Aristo, USA, AML and compare it to what was available just a couple years ago. 

So while Aristo releasing a GG1 may seem like a "been there done that idea" to those who have been in this hobby for decades, us newbies get excited for ANY new release even if it is a re-release. I would think for this hobby to continue and attract new enthusiasts that there would need to be an effort by some company to refresh the product line even if it means bring out something that was previously sold. 

My .02 cents. 

-Arthur


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If I recall the GG1 will be made on AC O scale side and not the G-scale. So quit hoping it's a lost cause.. I for one would not even consider along with many other folks. I also had a long talk with Scott and the future of LS for AC is gone. The promised 2-4-2 Rogers in LS has been put to bed. Just Maybe in the long plans they he would consider doing the Connie in LS. They need to concentrate on providing the products already made. They are not producing enough units to fill the demand. Later RJD


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Jerry you pretty much hit it right on the head. 

Another thing to keep in mind is it affords Aristo Craft the opportunity to recoup already spent capital that would otherwise be a total loss.

Ron


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 29 Jun 2011 02:19 PM 
If I recall the GG1 will be made on AC O scale side and not the G-scale. So quit hoping it's a lost cause.. I for one would not even consider along with many other folks. I also had a long talk with Scott and the future of LS for AC is gone. The promised 2-4-2 Rogers in LS has been put to bed. Just Maybe in the long plans they he would consider doing the Connie in LS. They need to concentrate on providing the products already made. They are not producing enough units to fill the demand. Later RJD 

Those are two different engines altogether the G scale version was completed long before RMT/Aristo came about.

Lewis and Scott both told me that the G scale Aristo GG1 will happen sooner rather than later.

RJ you know you want one, or like 8 in your case







, don't deny yourself just go with it









Ron


----------



## chris lepore (Apr 12, 2008)

The Aristo GG1 will be 1:29 scale, Ive seen the plans and had some input on it's design. I hope Lewis does the Futura lettering scheme, that hasn't been done on any GG1 models except the Kohs O scale model and the Fine Arts gauge 1 brass model. I know the designer pretty well, we formed a great relationship over the years. I thought I was a stickler for accuracy and knew the GG1 inside and out, I worked on the real Gs in Sunnyside Yard in the 70s & early 80s until their retirement. He found details about the carbody that I didn't even know. He even got into trouble with the Amtrak police when he got caught measuring the real one in Harrisburg Station. Now if someone would produce an accurate 1938 Broadway Limited in 1:29 I would be in Heaven.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as makeing it could be a dead horse. Waiting on feed back probably to see how it would sell. My opinion its dead. To many in the mix already and a very limited market. It would be one big gamble to try for now. I did not get that good of a response as far as this may be a go. Later RJD


----------

